# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  MacBook 17' i7 Early 2011 - προτάσεις για λύση

## jdran

Εχω απο το 2012 τον Macbook που αναγράφω στο θέμα.
πριν 2 χρόνια μου παρέδωσε πνεύμα όσον αφορά την κάρτα γραφικών. Εκείνες τις χρονιές είχαν πάνω τους 2η τσιπ κάρτας γραφικών (ημι-ενσωματωμένες, δεν ξέρω πως να το πω καλύτερα), οι οποίες μετά απο μερικά χρόνια ανάλογα την χρήση, χάλαγε η κόλλησή τους πάνω στην μητρική.
Είχαν φοβερή απόδοση για την εποχή εκείνη, ακόμα και τώρα θεωρητικά ξεπερνάνε σε επιδόσεις σύγχρονους υπολογιστές των 800€, συγκρίνοντας με αυτό που έχω στη δουλειά, χωρίς υπερβολή.
Έχω στεναχωρηθεί γιατί όσο κι αν προσπάθησα, δεν έχω βρεί λύση να απενεργοποιήσω την κάρτα ώστε να δουλεύει μόνο με την πλήρως ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών (χωρίς την 2η την πρόσθετη).
Έχω ρωτήσει διάφορα μαγαζιά και μου προτείνουν λύσεις προσωρινές, δίνοντας εγγύηση ζωής από 3 μήνες έως το πολύ 2 χρόνια.

Έχετε καμιά άλλη ιδέα τι να κάνω;

Έχω σκεφτεί μέχρι και να βγάλω τον δίσκο (που έχω τα προσωπικά μου αρχεία) και να πουλήσω το υπόλοιπο μηχάνημα για ανταλλακτικά.

ΥΓ. Έχω πάρει συμβατικό λαπτοπ , αλλά η ποιότητα και η απόδοση του mac δεν πλησιάζεται.. αλλά μετά το πάθημα μου, νομίζω ότι δεν ξαναδίνω τόσα λεφτά να μου αχρηστευθεί σε λίγα χρόνια. Άλλους πιο ταπεινά μηχανήματα τα χει κόσμος 10-15 χρόνια κι εμένα μου κράτησε μόνο 6-7... ήμαρτον.

Θα μου πείτε, κόσμος πεθαίνει κι εγώ ασχολούμαι με αυτά.. δίκιο θα έχετε. Τόσο καιρό έλειπα πολύ από το σπίτι και δεν είχα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ, τώρα το βλέπω συνέχεια μπροστά μου.
Υγεία να έχουμε να μαστε όλοι καλά.  :Sad:

----------


## sdikr

Το πρόβλημα με την εξτρά κάρτα γραφικών το έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα φορητά που έχουν εξτρά κάρτες γραφικών,  κάποια στιγμή από την θερμοκρασία που ανεβάζουν  έχεις το πρόβλημα με τις κολλήσεις.
Υπάρχει το reflow που κοστίζει λιγότερο, αλλά σύντομα παρουσιάζει ξανά το πρόβλημα
Και υπάρχει και το reballing που κοστίζει παραπάνω και θέλει ειδικό εξοπλισμό και συνήθως κρατάει όσο και με την αρχική.

Σε ενα τέτοιο φορητό πιστεύω πως αξίζει να δώσεις τα χρήματα για το reballing

----------


## jdran

Ναι, κάτι τέτοιες λύσεις είχα ψάξει.
Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, τι εννοείς ότι το reballing "κρατάει όσο και με την αρχική";
Δηλαδή μου κράτησε έξι χρόνια, άρα λες ότι με reballing πάμε για άλλα έξι χρόνια;

Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, κάποιος μου 'χε προτείνει την λύση refrared reflow με 80€, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι διαφορά έχει με το κανονικό reflow ούτε πόσο παραπάνω από αυτό κρατάει.

Από τις πιο επίσημες αντιπροσωπείες στην Ελλάδα (δεν λέω ονόματα ούτε κάνω διαφήμιση), μου πρότειναν την λύση αλλαγής του τσιπ με 250€, αλλά έχοντας ήδη κάνει αλλαγή τσιπ και πριν από 3-4 χρόνια δεν προχώρησα φοβούμενος ότι δε θα κρατήσει πολύ.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι, κάτι τέτοιες λύσεις είχα ψάξει.
> Επειδή δεν κατάλαβα, τι εννοείς ότι το reballing "κρατάει όσο και με την αρχική";
> Δηλαδή μου κράτησε έξι χρόνια, άρα λες ότι με reballing πάμε για άλλα έξι χρόνια;
> 
> Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, κάποιος μου 'χε προτείνει την λύση refrared reflow με 80€, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι διαφορά έχει με το κανονικό reflow ούτε πόσο παραπάνω από αυτό κρατάει.
> 
> Από τις πιο επίσημες αντιπροσωπείες στην Ελλάδα (δεν λέω ονόματα ούτε κάνω διαφήμιση), μου πρότειναν την λύση αλλαγής του τσιπ με 250€, αλλά έχοντας ήδη κάνει αλλαγή τσιπ και πριν από 3-4 χρόνια δεν προχώρησα φοβούμενος ότι δε θα κρατήσει πολύ.


Όπως είπα συνήθως κρατάει,   το reballing κανονικά σημαίνει πως βγάζουν εντελώς το τσιπάκι,  καθαρίζουν την παλιά κόλληση, βάζουν καινούργια και ξαναβάζουν το τσιπάκι, εφόσον γίνει σωστά είναι όπως όταν το πρωτοαγόρασες.
Το reflow απλά ζεσταίνει την παλιά κόλληση,

----------


## jdran

κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------

